# Tren E Vs Tren A



## Dannyy (Dec 13, 2014)

*Tren E Vs Tren A*​
Tren E 414.81%Tren A2385.19%


----------



## Dannyy (Dec 13, 2014)

As in the title, Which do you prefer and why?

Looking to run it but unsure on what to go for, ive ran both before but dunno which to go with.


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

Never ran either but pretty much everyone will say Tren A based on what I've read previously.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Tren A if you dont like jabbing Tren E no biggie.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Tri tren for those who are unsure!!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I always use e. More mg per ml usually plus bit less injecting frequency.


----------



## raidon (Mar 5, 2014)

sen said:


> I always use e. More mg per ml usually plus bit less injecting frequency.


Plus bigger buildup. and cheaper usually per mg.


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

acetate is a smaller easter so if your a first time tren user and experience bad sides then you can stop use and it will be out of your system in 2-3 days


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

I seemed to get less sides with e for some reason


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

There are only three factors you need to consider when making this decision.

1. Cycle length. For a short blast of 6-8 weeks I'd go with acetate, anything longer enanthate. You won't have to wait as long for the acetate to build up so better suited for shorter cycles and pinning frequency is reduced with enanthate so longer cycles can be more comfortable.

2. Intended dosage. It's easier to get a higher dose of tren in you with enanthate, one big 5ml jab once a week to get 1g of tren in. With acetate that would be around 1.42ml every day, that's gonna get old real fast!

3. Cost. If you want the best bang for buck (depending on lab and source) enanthate is usually cheaper per mg. This is the last factor to consider as the other two are more important in my opinion.

I don't prefer either of them. Just weigh up my options based on the above and make my decision, this blast I used enanthate and next I'll be using acetate. Though next blast I'll be pinning 2.8ml of oil plus peptides every day, that's going to get real old real fast.


----------



## Dannyy (Dec 13, 2014)

SelflessSelfie said:


> There are only three factors you need to consider when making this decision.
> 
> 1. Cycle length. For a short blast of 6-8 weeks I'd go with acetate, anything longer enanthate. You won't have to wait as long for the acetate to build up so better suited for shorter cycles and pinning frequency is reduced with enanthate so longer cycles can be more comfortable.
> 
> ...


2.8ml everyday does not sound fun, what you gonna be running, just short of 20ml a week


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Dannyy said:


> 2.8ml everyday does not sound fun, what you gonna be running, just short of 20ml a week


1.2ml test e per week (300mg)

1.4ml npp per day.

1.4ml tren ace per day.

2mg cjc 1295 dac ew.

100mcg GHRP 2 three times daily.

75mcg t3 per day

For eight weeks.. So 1g tren, 1g npp and 300mg test per week, gonna kick it off with 20mg superdrol per day mate.

Should be fun!


----------



## Dannyy (Dec 13, 2014)

SelflessSelfie said:


> 1.2ml test e per week (300mg)
> 
> 1.4ml npp per day.
> 
> ...


How come your running test so low mate?


----------



## TrenFury (Jun 8, 2009)

Use Trenbolone Acetate if you never tried this powerfull steroid.

If you get side effects, mainly mental ones you will live a nightmare for 1-2 weeks, with acetate it will be out of your body faster...


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Dannyy said:


> How come your running test so low mate?


Just an experiment mate, theoretically aromatisation should be easier to keep under control with a low dose of test, also by using a lower dose of test I'm allowing the stronger steroids to do their thing.

Hoping it will give me more dry, lean mass and a harder drier look as opposed to using tons of test. We will see.


----------



## Dannyy (Dec 13, 2014)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Just an experiment mate, theoretically aromatisation should be easier to keep under control with a low dose of test, also by using a lower dose of test I'm allowing the stronger steroids to do their thing.
> 
> Hoping it will give me more dry, lean mass and a harder drier look as opposed to using tons of test. We will see.


I see, are you going to be doing a log? will be interesting to follow!


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Ace for me, purely because if/when I can feel the bad sides building, its easier to reduce or stop.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Dannyy said:


> I see, are you going to be doing a log? will be interesting to follow!


Nah mate, not one for doing logs, I'll do before and after pictures and a write up of the experience when I'm done all being well.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Tren-E... tried this for the first time last year and fell in love.

The ace is OK, but its bigger badder brother put size and strength on me much more than deca has ever done


----------



## klauz619 (Feb 20, 2015)

Tren E.

I ain't pinning every day


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tren E for sure, for less injections, but depends on cycle length as already suggested.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

I can run 150-200mg tren acetate a week and get amazing results.... if I up it past that dosage i just get acne, stupid sweats, appetite gone, hearburn.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

I personally preferred tren e, it got a shed load of sides with ace. Broke out in acne really badly, and really bad insomnia.

Tren e the only sides I got was feeling hotter than normal all the time and breathlessness. No acne and slept like a log. Also prefer jabbing once a week rather than ed or eod.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Currently on my first tren cycle using acetate, ran for 5weeks up until last Friday when I went on holiday for a week. Now I'm back ill start pinning again, will use tren e next time though as its much better value and less hassle pinning. I needed the short ester this time around for a quick kick and to get out of my system if things went pear shaped.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

I've been using a RIP blend, the results have been amazing and I can definitely see why people love tren!

I have experienced no side affects as well which is great but I can't wait to finish the cycle now...

One of my vials was a different batch to others and has given me crippling PIP!

Next time tren e all the way as now I know I don't get any tren sides but EOD injections are a massive hassle, can't wait for next summer cycle.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> I can run 150-200mg tren acetate a week and get amazing results.... if I up it past that dosage i just get acne, stupid sweats, appetite gone, hearburn.


Im on 300mg at the mo started on 150mg 10 weeks ago and have increased, Ive had amazing results off it and unless people have under dosed gear or respond bad cant see why youd need more


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Dannyy said:


> How come your running test so low mate?


It can help with tren sides, ive noticed since increasing tren over test the sides have been less, never understood how the hell more tren would help with sides with low test but it does


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

ollie321 said:


> Im on 300mg at the mo started on 150mg 10 weeks ago and have increased, Ive had amazing results off it and unless people have under dosed gear or respond bad cant see why youd need more


completely agree mate

i run all my compounds low and i find I feel healthy, look healthy and feel good in the gym. I aint gonna be ronnie coleman so I dont undersdtand why I would pump tons of juice into me

i was to look as good as possible with as little juice as possible.


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm thinking of using Tren E next time around at low dose as first time on tren. Can 150mg ew really get good results. Can't make my mind up between tren and deca tho.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Digger78 said:


> I'm thinking of using Tren E next time around at low dose as first time on tren. Can 150mg ew really get good results. Can't make my mind up between tren and deca tho.


Yes you'd notice 150 but id do about 200-300 imo


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

So what's the best pinning frequency for the tren e? Is once a week too long?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Plate said:


> So what's the best pinning frequency for the tren e? Is once a week too long?


Mix it with your test

And twice a week...

Week 6 it's when it kicks in


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Mix it with your test
> 
> And twice a week...
> 
> Week 6 it's when it kicks in


cheers mate


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

T100 said:


> I seemed to get less sides with e for some reason


 Same, i decided to go up to 800mg tren e last year for a couple weeks just so i could feel what it was like and all that was affected was my sleep, was pretty poor LOL but didn't affect me much really


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Primo 600-800mg/week if you an afford unless competing run tren.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Why do these myths persist? Tren E and A are exactly the same. Anyone saying otherwise must not understand what an ester is because Tren is Tren. There is only one hormone "trenbolone" and it's exactly the same no matter what ester you attach it to.



Incredible Bulk said:


> Tren-E... tried this for the first time last year and fell in love.
> 
> The ace is OK, but its bigger badder brother put size and strength on me much more than deca has ever done


 The Tren E you had was good quality, properly dosed Tren and the Tren Ace you had wasn't, that's all that happened there.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

achilles88 said:


> I personally preferred tren e, it got a shed load of sides with ace. Broke out in acne really badly, and really bad insomnia.
> 
> Tren e the only sides I got was feeling hotter than normal all the time and breathlessness. No acne and slept like a log. Also prefer jabbing once a week rather than ed or eod.


 How often were you pinning the ace?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

T100 said:


> I seemed to get less sides with e for some reason


 same here .. ace batters me but can 'tolerate' e


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

JUICE1 said:


> Why do these myths persist? Tren E and A are exactly the same. Anyone saying otherwise must not understand what an ester is because Tren is Tren. There is only one hormone "trenbolone" and it's exactly the same no matter what ester you attach it to.
> 
> The Tren E you had was good quality, properly dosed Tren and the Tren Ace you had wasn't, that's all that happened there.


 there is growing evidence to show that the speed which a compound is released into blood stream can affect how the body reacts to it .


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

No sides from e. Felt like s**t and sweat the bed every night on a.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

GMO said:


> there is growing evidence to show that the speed which a compound is released into blood stream can affect how the body reacts to it .


 I could imagine that would make a difference if you were say pinning ace EOD but when you're pinning daily and the level of tren in your body is stable as it is with enanthate it seems strange that it would make a difference. I could definitely be wrong though.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Tbh I feel like ace hits me harder, more sides, defiantly more aggressive and feel it more

with tren e I just feel like I'm on a slow mellow ride, smooth, no aggression and not really any sides ...

ace it's like rally car on off road rally track

e is more of a Mercedes smooth ride on a motorway

but that's just for me.

did 10 weeks of alpha tren e at 500 mg, enjoyed it but preferred 600 mg ace last summer.

so switching to ace now for rest of the summer.


----------

